# How to paint a whole house very quickly?



## JamesUK (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi

We're in the midst of renovating our new house and lots of walls have been changed and/or need to be repainted.

We have 12 rooms to paint walls and ceiling. 3 rooms are only plaster.

What is the fastest way to do that?

We've done roller and brush painting before, but we were wondering if it would be faster to get a sprayer because of the shear volume?

If so, how much time would it save (10%? 20%?) and what sprayer and equipment do we need?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad it's you and not me who has to paint 12 rooms. Don't blame you for wanting to spray. I always used roller and brush. Do you plan on using many different colors? If you do that might effect using a sprayer because you would have some down time to clean the sprayer everytime you change colors.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

You can ruin things in seconds with a sprayer if you don't know what your doing. It takes longer to ruin it with a brush and roller.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

As brush said ( sort of), I will be more blunt

FORGET the sprayer and just paint it, should only take a week


----------



## scorpio615 (Jun 8, 2011)

sounds a lot like me as well ive been working on a 2500 sq house bye myself with little to no exp not fun at all lol not sure how many walls too many of them and i dont want to go into panic mood which ill do if i count all of them lol. but to answer your questin? i use a roller myself but its been taking a long timee to finish everything.kind of wish i would have tried a sprayer instead now.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey, despite popular opinion- this painting thing isn't easy. Takes some skills and practice. 
If you don't have that- patience. If you hurry it- it will screw up. Really.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

What color are the ceilings going to get? How many different wall colors are you using? How many people will be helping, on a steady basis?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

chrisn said:


> As brush said ( sort of), I will be more blunt
> 
> FORGET the sprayer and just paint it, should only take a week


Oh come on, spraying is fast! Doesn't anyone else remember when Norm painted Sam's office on Cheers?

DM


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

spraying is normally much faster than a brush and a roller if you are doing large enough areas of a single color. i went through 4-6 55gal drums of paint on bridges with one other guy in a 12 hour shift several times. i cant see that happening with a brush. i dont think that 12 rooms/ interior justifies using a sprayer. just the time and money spent masking off the windows alone would be a deciding factor for me. im not a big fan of spraying inside due to the amount of clean up involved also. i have sprayed and back brushed trim and door casing to speed things up a little. quality paint and tools will help speed up progress too. having to add an extra coat because you went cheap on paint will slow things down for sure.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Spraying the ceiling with someone back rolling to add orange peal--then spray the trim and doors--

hand cut the walls and roll----

That will speed things up and not make to big of a mess if you don't have any floor coverings.

Airless paint pump is the tool---rent a good one--they are to expensive for one job and the cheap ones just won't do the job.

Often all the masking involved makes spraying inside a waste of time.----Mike----


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

*How to paint a whole house very quickly?*

Hire someone who knows what they are doing to do it. 

_*Whenever* I can afford it, I hire someone else to do it. Pros can do it WAY faster and produce great results. _


*How to learn to be a decent painter?*

Paint 12 rooms in your house.

_I really like painting. I like the prep and I love the joy of finishing. I'm getting steadily better results, and learning how to work faster. _

I'm the sort of DIYer who finds sublime joy in approaching a new discipline, gaining competence and finally, skill while I tackle jobs around my home. My first paint jobs aren't nearly as good as my most recent. But, I'm about ready for a change now... and since I know my prep was STERLING, it will be easy to re-coat.


I have a high quality sprayer that my sweet, misguided, husband bought me. I ONLY use it for projects that can be done outside. Works like a champ. Used it once on my house to paint the underside of a porch roof. It took so much time to mask off the windows, doors, floor, etc, that it would have been faster just to roll it. 

And the skill required to do a good job of spraying on paint takes time to develop the skill.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

In my opinion, a pro with a roller and brush can paint twice as fast as a DIYer with a sprayer...........I'm saying that to point out that spraying is really not the time-saver everyone thinks it is. Prep, masking, color changeovers, clean up, all take major amounts of time when spraying. Yes, there is some of that with rolling, but, in the end I believe the brush and roller do a superior job in the most efficient amount of time.


----------



## jarheadoo7 (Jun 7, 2011)

well seems everyone covered the sprayer vs cut/roll pretty well..but i will add this..

dont let the amount of painting over whelm you.. break it into sections.. 
ceilings-all the same color
trim - all the same color
walls - varying colors..

do each section until completion, clean up and prep for the next section.. this way you wont hav eto wash out your tools for every color change in every room and 

DONT FORGET TO BOX YOUR COLORED PAINT!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

jarheadoo7 said:


> DONT FORGET TO BOX YOUR COLORED PAINT!



Best advice I've seen today!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

OOPS!!!!

Boxing; Mixing all the cans of paint together in a big bucket---the mixing machines are not perfect and some times one gallon will have a slightly different color or sheen.


----------



## jarheadoo7 (Jun 7, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Best advice I've seen today!


:thumbsup:


----------



## JamesUK (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks very much for all your thoughts. Because some rooms are plaster we'll probably need 3 coats and because the other rooms have been painted dark colours we'll need 2, so really we'll be painting the equivalent of about 26 rooms.

If spraying is much harder and doesn't save much time because of the taping that's fine 

Just was hoping to save a bit of time as I've had to learn the electrics and joinery so far and that's taken 2 months.

Brushes and rollers it is 

Thanks again.


----------



## jarheadoo7 (Jun 7, 2011)

JamesUK said:


> If spraying is much harder and doesn't save much time because of the taping that's fine


if you want to save some time spray the closets and ceilings.. not much you can screw up there ( unless you have finished floors already in) and minimal prep as you just need to avoid the light fixtures and you can spray on the ceiling/wall joint as your cutting that in w a brush anyway. they are pretty fun to do in my opinion:yes:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

One thing that helps move things along is using the bigger roller covers. 
The typical size is 9" , there is also 12, 14 and 18" . I like the 14, not too big and heavy, and can get most places. But you need a special frame and bucket to use it. 
Wooster makes the whole set up, and I think Purty has it too. Might have to buy online.


----------



## jarheadoo7 (Jun 7, 2011)

if you are gonna go with a the larger roller cover get a quality frame.. i only use a 9 or an 18.. so i can only speak from my experience but there is NOTHING WORSE then messing with a crappy frame like this...










when big ben will never let you down


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

JamesUK said:


> Thanks very much for all your thoughts. Because some rooms are plaster we'll probably need 3 coats and because the other rooms have been painted dark colours we'll need 2, so really we'll be painting the equivalent of about 26 rooms.
> 
> If spraying is much harder and doesn't save much time because of the taping that's fine
> 
> ...


Plaster is the same as drywall. Prime then two top coats.

Using the bigger roller is a time saver. I bought a 24 inch one and have used it, but it is a pain in the back the next day. 

Bottom line, cutting in, trim and other detail work is what takes time. Rolling it out is FAST.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

24! Dang, I haven't even see one of those! I bet it was 18...

Jarhead- is the big ben adjustable to different sizes? I actually ( and suscefully) use the one with wing nuts. But I don't ride it every day. Needs to be a big enough space or many rooms, same color to justify bringing the set up. I don't carry the big bucket ( which , BTW, is a rubbermade 14 gal bin with 2 screens wired together for the 14" for me) all the time.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Brushjockey said:


> 24! Dang, I haven't even see one of those! I bet it was 18...


Right you are..... Guess you guys are lucky I thought it was 25% bigger than it really was.....
:laughing:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I won't touch that with a 10" pole...:no::thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## jarheadoo7 (Jun 7, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> Jarhead- is the big ben adjustable to different sizes? I actually ( and suscefully) use the one with wing nuts.


big ben is not adjustable... 3 years in production painting gave me lots of practic on using the 18 in big open and close tight spaces.. its all i use unless im doing a small bath or kitchen..


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I bought a Big Ben this year----Nice tool. My old 18" frame was magnesium and would leave oxide streaks in the paint .--Poor design,the roller caps rubbed the frame.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Leah Frances said:


> Right you are..... Guess you guys are lucky I thought it was 25% bigger than it really was.....
> :laughing:


SAY WHAT??

Is this not a family oriented site?:laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> I won't touch that with a 10" pole...:no::thumbup::whistling2:


 
You mean a 10 inch pole ,,,,,,, right?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Huh??? he SAID a ten inch pole.....

DM


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

It would only be faster with an airless if there is only a sub floor down, then prime everything and paint all of your ceilings with the airless, but you still have to back roll when spraying. In a finished house that's just getting a re-paint I would not think about using an airless I would just brush and roll. An airless is very efficient, but there is a time and place to use one and not to use one.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> Huh??? he SAID a ten inch pole.....
> 
> DM


I thought that was 10 foot:laughing:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

You guys fail at innuendo...


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Brushjockey said:


> You guys fail at innuendo...


I'll just add that to my list of everything else I've failed at. :laughing:

DM


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> I'll just add that to my list of everything else I've failed at. :laughing:
> 
> DM


me too:yes:


----------



## gokite (Jan 28, 2013)

Curious what you guys would do to save time. Here's a description of the job:

whole house, new construction
drywall returns for windows/doors
100% cathedral ceilings upstairs
no cathedral lighting fixtures
3400 SF home

Here's my plan, before flooring is installed, cover the window openings with plastic by taping to the outside of the drywall return. Spray the whole house white primer. Spray all ceilings and walls with white finish. Remove window/door coverings and brush/roll these areas to finish after move-in...

All one color, is this the fastest approach?

I have a 26 gal 5.6CFM compressor with another 26 gal spare tank for a total of 52 gal of compressed air if I wanted to use both tanks. What airgun would work best for latex with this setup?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

surfsup said:


> Curious what you guys would do to save time. Here's a description of the job:
> 
> whole house, new construction
> drywall returns for windows/doors
> ...



No air gun is going to work well with latex paint. Some modern HVLP set ups can spray un thinned latex, but even the best, most expensive units are only used for small scale jobs like trim and cabinets. For a whole house full of drywall, airless is the only way to go. 

Your plan sounds good. Might want to consider back rolling the final coat on the walls at least if not the ceilings too. 

If you wanted to take the time to mask the drywall returns tight to the windows, you wouldn't have to come back and hand paint around them.


----------



## gokite (Jan 28, 2013)

the main thing is I want to get the majority done to get occupancy, then do the little stuff. Maybe the wife, mom, brother, etc can do the masking to the windowframe while I do other stuff. Then I shoot it. Ok airless. I'll rent one then. Wish I could use my compressor!


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

A roller and brush is more helpful for you in this regard. Go for it to get the things done in quick session.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

If you haven't used an airless before it would help to do some research. There are some pretty good instructional vids on YouTube. Look for ones sponsored or made by Graco. Also B&K painting has a few that could help get you started.


----------



## gokite (Jan 28, 2013)

I think I will be stuck with whatever I can find for rent at homedepot or local paint supply stores....


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

surfsup said:


> I think I will be stuck with whatever I can find for rent at homedepot or local paint supply stores....



The general operation of airless sprayers is the same across different brands. 

Good luck!


----------



## gokite (Jan 28, 2013)

I figured, but after researching, guys have said some primers are heavier and require a heavier duty pump/machine or will burn out after 10-15 gallons...so my paint choice might be limited once I check out what machines are available.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

surfsup said:


> I figured, but after researching, guys have said some primers are heavier and require a heavier duty pump/machine or will burn out after 10-15 gallons...so my paint choice might be limited once I check out what machines are available.


I believe the airless sprayers that home depot rents are commercial grade sprayers and will spray the primer that you will need with no problem. Our painting company has been approached by our local home depot before about buying some rentals from them and the airless sprayers that I looked at that they rented where commercial grade Graco units.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Unless your shooting block filler the airless you rent will be fine. Study tip sizes and don't worry about the primer. And as JMay gave you some good videos don't just watch them study them B&K has several watch them all. Will help you mask too.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have never sprayed, so i cannot say how that wroks out. but i have used a power roller. they can really lay down some paint.


----------

